# gesamten RAM PRO User oder Prozess



## nice2kn0w (11. November 2006)

hi leute,  
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, das mir den gesamten Verbrauch des Arbeitsspeichers pro user bzw. pro Zess   anzeigt. 
Tools wie sar, vmstat, ps, top,pmap etc. listen mir ja leider nur die gesamten Werte auf, bzw. listen sie gestaffelt auf, was mir leider keine richtige Auswertung zur Verfügung stellt. 

danke schonmal. 
cya


----------

